# After 4 years of infertility (and not caring about the sex) im having a boy.



## WantABumpp

Hi everyone,
I struggled with infertility for over 4 years. We went through all the treatment and such. I never used to care what the sex was and I just wanted to be pregnant and have a healthy baby. I've been having nothing but girl dreams and I even bought a girl.outfit because I was so sure
Well, at my 20w scan, i.found out it was a boy.I was happy at first, (my.oh has a daughter from a previous relationship) but it's sinking in. I don't know how I feel about a boy. I always wanted a girl. I don't like any boy names or.clothes. no dresses ,no cute girl.stuff. I feel like a complete brat knowing what it's like to.not get pregnant and then after 4 years be slightly (ok a bit) bummed over the sex. I don't know how I will ever bond or anything to.a boy. I'm used to my nieces and cousins who.are all girls and I'm not close to the boys. I hope i feel differently when he's born or gets closer. I love every minute he moves inside me and I fall asleep looking at his adorable profile ultrasound picture but I just don't know. :(

I feel like I'm never going to be excited.


----------



## Misscalais

Big hugs! :hugs:
Its totally different having a son then just not bonding with nephew's or cousins.
I have 3 boys and they are super sweet, loving, funny and kind little boys. 
Once you hold your baby in your arms for the 1st time, you won't care that you can't dress him in pink or bows. 
There are actually a lot of super cute boys things out at the moment, much better then when i had my 1st son. I refused to buy anything car/truck/plane related clothing with my 3rd son lol
I do understand your desire for a girl, i really desperately want a daughter and my sons would like a sister. We were done with 3 but I'm 12 weeks with a surprise pregnancy and hoping and praying so hard baby is a girl.


----------



## WantABumpp

Awww, thanks for the encouragement! I bought a cute little boy fox outfit today to try and get in the zone. Worked a bit. I just hope in time I get more and more into the boy stuff! I can't stand the planea,trucks blah blah either. It's so been done for years. Lol. I hope you get your little girl! I'd say you're definitely due for one! Xxx


----------



## lau86

Boys are gorgeous, I have two and love the little snuggles I get from them. They're so much fun. You will be fine when he gets here and all this will fade into the past, trust me


----------



## WantABumpp

I hope so! Thank you for your support! I just hope I can bond with him as he gets older.


----------



## george83

I have 3 boys and I love them to pieces. It doesn't stop me feeling like I'm missing out by not having a girl of my own. Even this morning while dropping my oldest off at school I had to listen to a mum telling me about her daughter wanting a flowery coat and a girl in the classroom had one blah blah blah and all I could think was 'that will never be me' but not for one second would I want to change my boys. I can't imagine this feeling ever going away but I wouldn't change what I have


----------



## zmzerbe

I have a 2 year old boy and everyday when I get home from work, DH and him are playing with cars or something and the moment he sees me he drops everything, runs to me yelling, "MAMA!" and gives me the SWEETEST hug and kiss. Then he will snuggle with me on the couch and watch videos with me on youtube and just enjoy being near me. I also always get an extra kiss before bedtime. I love my son so so so much, I couldn't imagine him having been a girl. I have found that the stereotypical "mama's boy" bond to be so true with my son. Not to mention, boys have some realllly cute clothes too. I always find cute sweaters and stuff at target for him.


----------



## winterbabies3

I have 2 boys and oh gosh they make me laugh!! They're so much fun and wild!! Ds2 (almost 2) is so funny husband and I can just watch him at night and laugh non stop. The love these two boys give is incredibly. I don't have a girl to compare but boys are amazing!!


----------



## kaths101

You will bond with him because he is YOUR Son, I think its probably just been a surprise as you were expecting girl but didn't get it ..I promise though as the weeks go on and you get closer to getting your little man you will be in love with him and wouldn't exchange him for any girl...and once he is born wellllllll....just you wait! Especially as you waited so long for him..he will be your world.


----------



## WantABumpp

Thanks ladies. I really hope I feel that way. Thank you for.your support. I'm feeling rather lonely and alone these days.


----------



## winterbabies3

WantABumpp said:


> Thanks ladies. I really hope I feel that way. Thank you for.your support. I'm feeling rather lonely and alone these days.

Hope things turn around for you!! Xx


----------



## vermeil

Frills, lace and pink are waaaay overrated. It's like girl=cute and nothing else. I really hate gender stereotypes that bring us to view tiny babies so differently.

It is very possible to have colourful, fun cute clothes and toys for boys. I went out of my way to avoid navy, grey, brown, modes of transportation or dinosaurs. Ugh no thank you. I tolerated robots because, well, robots ;) 

My son is a total momma's boy. Very cuddly sensitive and sweet. My daughter is rough and tough, fiercely independent. You never know what 'model' you will get!


----------



## Zeri

I felt the same way when I found out I was having a boy. I was crushed....felt so sure it would be another girl (I have a 5 year old girl, and DH and I wanted another). Couldn't believe I was having a boy...and didn't feel I could relate to one. I felt sad when I came home from the ultrasound (teary) and for many weeks after. But, to cut a long story short...my son is here now...(he'll be 1 in a week) and I love him SOOOOO much!! I didn't think that boys could be so adorable and lovable...and I didn't think I could love and relate to a boy as well as a girl...but I have. He's so sweet. My feelings changed from the moment he was born, actually, and I've had no regrets since. 

I had the same feelings about boy clothes too (boy clothes are so boring etc), but I actually find that I love boy clothes more than girl clothes now. There are some very cute boy clothes out there, and I'm realizing that I prefer blues and greens over pinks and reds, really. So...you never know, your feelings may change too. Hopefully they will!


----------



## motherofboys

I know this isn't exactly the same, but my youngest took 2.5 years to conceive. I wanted a girl when we started ttc as we already had 3 boys, after waiting so long I started to not care about the gender, I just wanted to be pregnant so badly. Then when I got that bfp suddenly it mattered, so much more than it ever had. 
All I can say is you will bond with your baby, you will come to love the boyish things and be excited by the boys clothes because you will know he will look so cute in them. He will be your baby and you will love him so much and one day wonder why you ever wanted him to be anyone other than who he is.


----------



## Charlotteee

I felt exactly the same when i found out i was having a boy, but he is honestly the best. He's so loving and such a delight. You'll wonder what you were worried for when he is in your arms. Congratulations xxxx


----------



## miranda007

Want a bump.. Oh I was relieved to read your story!!! I thought I was the only one. We took two years to conceive and had to go through IVF and I know I should be happy I'm actually pregnant but I've always wanted a girl and it would be the first girl in the family for us as we have two nephews. And my mum had 3 boys before she had me.. Then went onto have my brother and then sister. I'm older so it's not like I'm going to have heaps of children! 

Your story touched me. I felt like such a brat when I found out. I was convinced it was a girl and had already bought a few girl things from Aldi when they had this designer special. My mum has kept all the girly clothes I wore as lots were hand knitted and I was born the same time as I was due so they would have all fitted. 

My husband knew I wanted a girl and when she said on the phone I heard boy and said did I hear you say boy are you sure?!! I cried and was a bit teary that afternoon. And then on Facebook there was this couple who had a boy and he didn't live past 5 days and they filmed them saying goodbye. Heartbreaking! And then I realised how silly I was being lol!! I should just be glad I'm pregnant and hope it's healthy.

I know I want it for the wrong reasons too. My little sister is pregnant due 3 months before me and they're having a boy. I just wanted to have a girl because our family is surrounded by boys - and the fact my sister got pregnant so quickly and we bloody struggled I wanted to have that. 

And my husband's family is pretty over bearing (Italians) and my husband's brother has a niece and they go around EVERY weekend. Frankly that's too much for me and they live an hour each way. I thought of it was a girl then they wouldn't be as excited because they've spent so much time with her already. Now a boy is going to be different to what they're used to and I feel they will want us to come around all the time. 

But I'm in a good place now - my two nephews are so sweet and they'll be the best older examples and be so excited about another boy. And my sisters will be close in age and the cousins can grow up together. And probably a good thing he's a boy as my husband's niece is a brat and they won't pick up any bratty ways from her!! 

AND boys are less manipulative and straight down the line. My mum said they're just like puppy dogs. If you tire them out they are fine and sleep and eat. Sorted!! Girls are a lot more emotional. Lots of people find it easier to get pregnant a second time and you might have a girl. And then they won't be so princess like as they've got their brother to fall them into line!!


----------



## miranda007

Wow that way long.. Someone on another thread said this.. I really like what they said
I gotta tell you this is something I've been struggling with too but I've had a change of heart, I think girls are awesome and would love one but I'd personally rather have boys. 

Boys are much easier than girls in the long run, they don't fight and aren't so dramatic like girls can get especially when they're teens to their parents and siblings. 

It's so much easier to dress a boy and much cheaper, they care so little unlike girls, my niece who isn't even 3 throws fits at the smallest stains on her shirts. Total melt downs. 

Girls are whinny. Like when they're upset they don't kick their feet or slam a door like boys, they scream bloody murder and cry until you wanna poke your eyes out. 

Boys love their mamas to death. All the grown up men I know think their moms make the world go round, and the little boys are all about hugs and kisses. Girls are the opposite they prefer daddy over mommy. 

You won't have to go through the horrifying teen age years of dressing very "freely" and caking on makeup. Won't worry about your girl going out and drinking or getting accidentally pregnant. 

And lastly, the world is unfair to women, I couldn't take my daughters heart being broken by a man or a friend. Girls are spiteful to each other and I wouldn't want someone to make my daughter feel unwanted. Boys seem to shake it off faster. 

Boys are super funny too...


----------

